# Do you have central heating? Air conditioning?



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

Ever have all the duct work cleaned.  We just did.  They found tons of dust and even pieces of insulation from the original installation.  It makes a difference as it relates to allergies if you have them.  They clean each vent after they run the vacuum thru the ducts. Pretty cheap too.  In my case you get up to eight vents or intakes for $150.  If you have a dryer, it is an additional $35 to blow out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

I never had the ducts cleaned out, but have had the dryer done every year. In fact the condo association demands the dryer cleaning every year as part of the rules to prevent fires.

  We are also not allowed to hang laundry outside to dry whether on clotheslines or on anything outside the home, be it deck railing, chair, etc. which pretty much forces us to use the dryer all of the time.

I think this fall I may as well have the ducts cleaned out as well as the dryer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

It will make a difference.  Just knowing the crap in it has been taken out alone is a good feeling.  Also I don't sneeze now.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2015)

No, we have a modern wood burning slow combustion heater ..using now winter here..
We have ducted evaporative air conditioner for summer .. We have a very dry heat in this part of Aus


----------



## Glinda (Jul 24, 2015)

I have central heating and air conditioning in my little house.  I actually use the air conditioning more often than the heating.  I'd say I use the heating about 10-15 days annually; the air conditioning 20-25 days annually.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

Glinda, you'll probably be surprised at what is found if you have those ducts cleaned.


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh, man, we've run our air conditioning in January.  That's Florida for ya.


----------



## Lon (Jul 24, 2015)

Because of your post and the fact that I have been sneezing my head off, I called management and they are coming tomorrow to change the filters and vacuum the ducts in my apartment.  THANKS


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2015)

We only have central heating, don't need central air.  We live in a ranch home, one level and basement only.  My husband had cleaned our ducts out himself with vacuum attachments, they really weren't that dirty.  We also regularly change our filters.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

We have air source heat pump.  No ducts, just radiators.  

As for needing A/C...........:lofl:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 12, 2015)

yikes... with all my dogs and cats I can only imagine how much dust and hair is in the ducts..  I have put that on my list for when I have my annual furnace inspection.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2015)

Have central air and you have me thinking that we've never had the ducts cleaned.  Will have to look into that.  My wife sneezes like crazy in the house and I frequently get a runny nose in one of the rooms.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2015)

In Florida, central air and heat. 95% air, 5% heat.
At camp, propane heater and window air conditioner.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ever have all the duct work cleaned.  We just did.  They found tons of dust and even pieces of insulation from the original installation.  It makes a difference as it relates to allergies if you have them.  They clean each vent after they run the vacuum thru the ducts. Pretty cheap too.  In my case you get up to eight vents or intakes for $150.  If you have a dryer, it is an additional $35 to blow out.



Have a roof mounted "twin pack"(heating+cooling).   When the unit was installed as a replacement 7 years ago, we had the old, tattered duct-work completely  replaced with good quality ducting.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, that sounds pretty good for a price.  I don't have central air but do have a nice AC unit in the living room that cools half of the place off.  It's better than nothing.


----------

